# Another Dalmatian Play date



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Friend had his dogs over tonight for Lincoln to play with. Got some pictures and a Video.



















At 14 hes getting very stiff poor guy


















More Coming


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Although hes old he still gets play bursts. Not very often tho. But still gets them  Normally Lincoln tries to mount him all the time, tonight Atlas felt the need to give Lincoln a taste of his own medicine

YouTube - atlas and lincoln playing


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute! I dunno if the first Dal has a lot of neck skin or the collar is too tight...


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

lol no its extra skin. I gave him that collar and I put it on myself. Hes just got old man wrinkly skin..


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love that dalmation!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!

...what happened to the Lemon one's legs? looks very painful. Poor guy.:frown:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I asked about that, apparently he got himself stuck between appliances outside in the kennel when he heard a thunder crack. I think personally it was aggravated by him licking himself raw from being and indoor dog to and outdoor dog..They both are prone to hot spots too


----------

